

 PR executive apologises after losing job over Twitter ‘joke’ - 001sky
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/pr-executive-justine-sacco-apologises-after-losing-job-over-racist-aids-joke-provoked-hasjustinelandedyet-twitter-storm-9020809.html

======
a3voices
Wow, she only had 200 followers and she ended up getting fired for that small
thing? That's ridiculous. I really need to watch what I post online.

